
The Dunedin Study Has Been Studying Aging for 45 Years - sohkamyung
https://endpoints.elysiumhealth.com/the-dunedin-study-e8d370ae630c
======
shellac
> A New Zealand City the Size of Berkeley, CA

Population of around 120,000 for people like me who found that less than
informative.

0.04 Wales, in standard units.

~~~
TomK32
on an area of how many square-bananas?

~~~
freefal
Can you give that to me in football fields?

~~~
MR4D
61,6682.38

Source: [http://www.justintools.com/unit-
conversion/area.php?k1=squar...](http://www.justintools.com/unit-
conversion/area.php?k1=square-kilometers&k2=football-fields&q=3300)

After you posted that, I just had to Google it. Crazy that someone has thought
of it.

------
RichardHeart
Highlights:

Nature through nuture: "The larger suggestion is that it is the combination of
the right environment and genetic cocktail that causes mental illness — not
nature versus nurture, but, as author Matt Ridley has written, nature via
nurture."

Crime: "The more common antisocial behavior, limited to peer relationships at
a young age, she termed “adolescent-limited.” She also identified a less
common “life-course persistent” antisocial behavior, which resulted in a
persistence of violence into midlife. "

Weed: " unlike tobacco users, marijuana users tended to stay healthy into
midlife."

Self control: ""boys and girls with less self-control had worse health, less
wealth, and more crime as adults than those with more self-control at every
level of the distribution of self-control.”Another related study suggested a
5-item questionnaire at doctors’ offices could identify children who needed
motivational counseling to make healthy decisions, which would greatly
increase their chances of better health later in life."

~~~
i_feel_great
You left out the other stuff about marijuana: lower IQ and higher risk of
psychosis.

~~~
TotempaaltJ
You in turn left out the important note on that:

> these effects only occurred among those who smoked marijuana daily; more
> infrequent users suffered essentially none of these effects.

~~~
jjtheblunt
"essentially" = ?

------
jacobush
When I hear Dunedin can't help but think of the Dunedain [1], who had a
lifespan three times a regular one.

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%BAnedain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%BAnedain)

~~~
moccachino
Before I clicked on the article I just assumed that the name was a reference
to Tolkien since it was studying aging!

~~~
netzone
Also what I did. It's really the only logical assumption!

------
ElCapitanMarkla
Whoa I didn't think I'd see Dunedin on the front page. If you're ever in town
the Early Settlers / Toitu museum had a good exhibition on this study the last
time I was in there.

~~~
draggnar
Twice! Higher up is an article on the Beverly Clock.

------
baxtr
A comment aside: I just hate, that roughly 20% of the screen on top is taken
by the header bar, and that there is constantly a “Open in App” icon on the
bottom floating around. That’s really not a nice reading experience on a
mobile device

~~~
powvans
It's a pretty terrible reading experience on desktop too. It goes away if you
are a logged in user. Clearly Medium is trying to drive users to signup/signin
and it worked in my case.

~~~
cabalamat
I use Kill Sticky[1] to get rid of most of the Medium awfulness.

[1]: [https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-
headers/](https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-headers/)

------
purplezooey
Really neat article. In the US though we'd fly a "don't tread on me" flag and
say you crazy scientists ain't gettin' my baby's data.

------
samnwa
What were the largest takeaways? Overall seemed kind of meh.

~~~
jimjimjim
a population studied since birth for 45 years, with data being continually
collected allowing future study, and because they don't present that as some
easily consumable sound bites it rates a 'meh'?

------
Fredx87
There is an interesting documentary series about the study, called "Predict My
Future - The Science Of Us".

------
abusoufiyan
>The Dunedin Study, which began as a study of childhood development, has
become one of humanity’s richest treasure troves of data on what makes us who
we are.

Maybe I'm quaint and silly but this kind of overhyped byline makes me doubt
that there will be any kind of insight here which thousands of years of
recorded human thought hasn't already captured.

~~~
moon4u
I am kinda new to hackerrank and I don't know what it means when a comment is
grayed out (it doesn't sound like a good thing), but I totally agree with you.
I read the first part of the article and I just couldn't read further. It's
like the article is about how great of an accomplishment that study is,
instead of the data that supposedly came out of it.

~~~
jacquesm
> I am kinda new to hackerrank and I don't know what it means when a comment
> is grayed out (it doesn't sound like a good thing)

This is hackernews, not hackerrank, and when a comment is grayed out it means
more than a few people have downvoted it.

[https://www.hackerrank.com/](https://www.hackerrank.com/)

